# The Forum Paradox



## myophora (Oct 17, 2006)

It's odd to me, but I find the more I read about people's stories, there's a comfort I feel, but in the same breath, it makes me feel more depersonalized. I guess the key really is to try and distract- sadly this place isn't exactly the best distraction for DP..but I LOVE that there is so much hope on here that it will go away!


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah you're never going to feel better sitting here reading about this. everything on this site pretty much is as sad as each persons own story. best thing you can do is quit this site hard.


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree completely. This site is intended to be extremely helpful, and is certainly a godsend to people who are suffering, however, to some this site acts like a black hole, pulling them in deeper and deeper until they're convinced they will never be cured.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Your attitude affects your reality. You don't have to agree with everyone here. This site is a valuable resource, but there's one thing you should keep in mind: If you see something you agree with or something that clicks with you, its because that belief is already inside you, not because that's some external truth.

If you are feeling hopeless and starting to agree with others who feel the same, its because you *believe* you are hopeless, NOT because you are hopeless. You can change that, its only a belief.


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

I like to go to this forum when I feel an urge to express what I'm feeling and have someone that can relate to it and get some ideas to keep going...But basically, talking about this makes me understand my situation better...
I think that being afraid to talk about it is what makes you worse...Since you don't believe that talking about it is bad, there's no problem...I mantain my hope and I think that my problem is very internal...It's me that have to fight and find out a way to recover...This site was so good for me,,,to understand what I did have, to understand I wasn't alone...Of course that this forum must be somewhere where you can get help, where you can help...so you must only use it when you need to understand yourself better...it musn't be a hobby (well, I am not a very good example)... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

.......


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Double post please delete.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, I don't get how the point above about sex relates to this site. Are you saying that reading about DP gives you DP?

To be honest, I think a lot of the negativity that exists about coming to sites like this is because people don't want to admit to their vulnerability. There is a stigma attached to visiting forums, let alone mental health forums. I think people assume it will be a depressing or masochistic. It probably is for most normal people.

Personally I come to the site because even though I do plenty of social activities, I rarely meet people who I can really share ideas with. This site fills that hole. A few months back I gave up the site because I wasn't doing much else and it did seem a bit sad to be addicted to this site and yet not contribute much to it either (because I wasn't doing or learning much about which I could talk about). And I came back to it. I need to express myself and get ideas from other people who are preoccupied with issues of their existance.

Coming to this site has very much helped me to accept my disorder, and embrace those parts of me that I am not able to express fully in my everyday life. Recently I have started writing poetry, and be it good or bad, it is an expression of self that I feel is more acceptable in this context than elsewhere.

So a big thankyou to everyone here. When I see that people have contributed posts I often get excited "such-and-such, I haven't read anything of theirs for a while, I wonder what they have to say".

This site is a great privilege. Please don't put it down. It is a ray of hope to those struggling with the disorder and the other discomforts of being a human being. I feel lucky to be here.


----------

